# Free Kindle Prime loaners



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe I am missing the right link but the offerings I'm finding now for free loaners contain mainly junk. The first couple months I could find good history books etc but now it seems to be 90% the the 99 cent things.

Am I not looking in the right place or has Amazon gone cheapo on us already?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Many of the "Big 6" pulled their books from the lending program completely.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Many of the "Big 6" pulled their books from the lending program completely.


Block progress at all costs. I guess. Hand me that stone tablet and chisel I want to write a book.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

n4uau said:


> Block progress at all costs. I guess. Hand me that stone tablet and chisel I want to write a book.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Many of the "Big 6" pulled their books from the lending program completely.


All the more reason to discover indie authors. In the three years that I've had my Kindle, I've read many indie books that were every bit as good as most books on the bestseller lists.

I haven't bought a Big 6 book in more than a year, and I don't miss them.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> All the more reason to discover indie authors. In the three years that I've had my Kindle, I've read many indie books that were every bit as good as most books on the bestseller lists.
> 
> I haven't bought a Big 6 book in more than a year, and I don't miss them.


My buy limit is set at about $3. Above that I love the library copy either hard copy or electronic.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Agree with the indie books, massive massive fan of indie authors, I've found plenty that are far superior to some of the big names I've been reading for years!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Agree with the indie books, massive massive fan of indie authors, I've found plenty that are far superior to some of the big names I've been reading for years!


I've found a few that are quite good. . . .but most are fairly mediocre, in my opinion. Not horrible, just not great.

In my opinion the percentage of 'good' to 'mediocre' is higher among traditionally published titles, but the ratio is improving among independently published titles.

Which hasn't a lot to do with the thread topic except that I like seeing independent titles available to be borrowed for free so that I can try out new, more risky (again, in MY opinion) authors for free. If I like it. . .I'm apt to actually spend money on other titles by the person.

Which reminds me: it's a new month! I can borrow a new one today!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Many of the "Big 6" pulled their books from the lending program completely.


I don't believe they were ever part of the Amazon Prime program, since they refused permission. They did pull all their books from the normal lending program (the 1 time lend for 2 weeks) right after Amazon implemented lending.


----------

